# Controlling and Treating Flea Beetles On Eggplant



## Mike1

I've been using Diatomaceous Earth around my garden with mixed results. Still a great organic insect killer though.


----------



## MayneKitty

I have tried all of these except the sticky traps which I will be trying on next years crop. I always end up use a spray made of neem and that controls them for about 8 days and then it spraying time again. Eggplant can be a exhausting crop. We have had flea beetles on our eggplants when we lived in the northeast and here in the southeast. But growing varieties of eggplant not normally found in the farmers markets or grocery stores is worth all the trouble.


----------



## Tee

Hi Katherine,

Flea beetles can be relentless on eggplant and other crops such as bok choi. Here are a few other things you can try:

1) Cover your garden space with black or clear plastic at the end of the season. This will do several things, such as kill weeds and prevent over-wintering pests eggs (including flea beetles) from re-emerging in spring. Keep the plastic on all winter and all spring.

2) Begin treating your garden and lawn with beneficial nematodes. The nematodes will kill any flea beetle eggs.

3) Next season plant trap crops in the vicinity of the eggplants. Radishes are great for this. Just plant large clumps of radishes near in an area near the eggplant. The idea is to lure the flea beetles to the radish leaves and away from the eggplant.

The best course is the plastic and the nematodes. Reducing their population is key.


----------



## Frank1

We have had good results using catnip and hyssop and garlic chives as companion plants. I also try to put out plants that are 8" to 10" tall.


----------

